# Doberman FF9 build



## Hollowway (Aug 26, 2014)

You guys might remember John from Doberman guitars posting up a few months ago giving a discount to the first person who takes him up on a build. Well, it wasn't me.  I was beat by someone else. BUT, I did like the looks of his stuff, and we got to talking about doing a 9 string, so I commissioned a build. We went with a new design of John's, and a 27-30" fan. The specs are:

Neck: Black Korina and purple heart stringers
Pups: Deathbar Lace
Frets: Jumbo SS
FB: Birdseye maple, black binding, black inlay (see below), luminlay side markers
Scale: 27-30" (7th is vertical fret)
Body: Black Korina
Top: Burl maple drop top
Finish: Stained with poly finish
Hardshell case
Controls: Volume, tone, 3 way switch
Tuners: Schaller locking
Strap: Schaller locks

Here's the basic design (a couple of things have been tweaked).





And here's a neck mockup he's sending me to try!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Aug 26, 2014)

I love the body! It looks like a giant bottle opener on the treble side lol


----------



## frahmans (Aug 26, 2014)

that's gonna be a cool inlay and I like the shape especially where the body meets the neck.


----------



## celticelk (Aug 26, 2014)

Sweet! Reminds me of that 8 that helferlain built a while back. And that inlay is awesome!


----------



## mathloss (Aug 26, 2014)

fantastic inlay shape!!


----------



## Vicious7 (Aug 26, 2014)

Wooooooowwwww!


----------



## Zhysick (Aug 26, 2014)

Uhm... looks really really good...

The only thing "I don't like" is the bridge pickup angle... I would slant it more to be parallel to the bridge not to the neck pickup... for better über-thick strings tone.

Will it be purple stained? Would be really cool!!


Keep us updated please!!


----------



## Mwoit (Aug 26, 2014)

For a minute, I thought this was a Final Fantasy 9 inspired build.


----------



## mysterior (Aug 26, 2014)

the shape is diabolic and I love it! yet it's so weird it ought to be fairly comfy

Wanna more!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 26, 2014)

Zhysick said:


> Uhm... looks really really good...
> 
> The only thing "I don't like" is the bridge pickup angle... I would slant it more to be parallel to the bridge not to the neck pickup... for better über-thick strings tone.



Yeah, I noticed that too, and talked with him, and it actually is in line with the fan in real life, but on that sketch up it shows it not. I'm not sure what software that is, but it's not showing what it will truly be.


----------



## jwade (Aug 26, 2014)

The upper horn looks like it'd be a potential disembowelling hazard


----------



## ForThisGift (Aug 26, 2014)

You don't see that many guitars with reverse horns... It's like a it wanted to be a singlecut, but couldn't commit haha. 

Looks interesting though. I am not in love with the shape, but it will obviously look way different once it is made of wood. I am excited to see the final product.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks like a Mockingbird singlecut, hope it balances better than one.

Looks awesome so far


----------



## Winspear (Aug 26, 2014)

My God YES!! That design is stunning.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 30, 2014)

I shall most certainly be wanting to stay updated with this!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, I was worried about the balance and it being neck heavy too, but John did some computer modeling tests with upper bout shape and strap button position and it actually balances really well (in the computer model). And I wasn't a huge fan of the shape either when I first saw it, because I'm kind of a superstrat guy, but I'm trying to be more open to single cuts, as evidenced by this and the two single cuts Tom Drinkwater is building for me and the hollowbody Shad Peters is doing. But I love the reverse horn on this, because it's so unusual, yet still aggressive.

Also, John mailed me a fully cut neck (see pics above) to try out to make sure I like the neck carve, etc. How's that for customer service? It's like a fancy suit! On 8s and up you're pretty limited in what you can get for a neck carve and still have it be thin, so I like a D shape with gentle shoulders. John's carve feels perfect. And the HS shape is just killer in person.


----------



## rjg3000 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I was worried about the balance and it being neck heavy too, but John did some computer modeling tests with upper bout shape and strap button position and it actually balances really well (in the computer model). And I wasn't a huge fan of the shape either when I first saw it, because I'm kind of a superstrat guy, but I'm trying to be more open to single cuts, as evidenced by this and the two single cuts Tom Drinkwater is building for me and the hollowbody Shad Peters is doing. But I love the reverse horn on this, because it's so unusual, yet still aggressive.
> 
> Also, John mailed me a fully cut neck (see pics above) to try out to make sure I like the neck carve, etc. How's that for customer service? It's like a fancy suit! On 8s and up you're pretty limited in what you can get for a neck carve and still have it be thin, so I like a D shape with gentle shoulders. John's carve feels perfect. And the HS shape is just killer in person.



I have a build in the works for a 6 string with John as well and I loved how he sent me a neck as well. John really knows what communication and customer service are all about. I'm enjoying this experience a lot.

Regarding your build, I think it's amazing. It's so refreshing to see such a new and daring design! Can't wait until your NGD!


----------



## pondman (Aug 30, 2014)

Likey likey.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 5, 2014)

Update! John emailed me a bunch of pics today of the progress. I'm dumping a few of them here, and I think it's interesting to note how he does a couple of things different than I'm used to seeing. I like how the headplate was glued onto the wide neck blank.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 5, 2014)

Still love that inlay.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 12, 2014)

Holy crap, look at this progress! I'm going to have to time John with a stopwatch, not a calendar!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 13, 2014)

John sent me a couple of mockups to look at input jack options. But it's also a good representation of the body. And again, I can't express how nice it is to have a luthier take my money and actually make a guitar with it in a reasonable amount if time, rather than dodge me and then disappear with the cash.


----------



## mphsc (Sep 13, 2014)

^ isn't it though!


----------



## Dominoes282 (Sep 13, 2014)

That is the coolest damn headstock and inlay on the planet you are so lucky!


----------



## House74 (Sep 15, 2014)

ok, I wanna make it clear right off the bat so this isn't taken as me bashing or anything negative. Just idears to bounce off ya, because even as is you're gonna have a sick ass guitar, and I can't wait to see it finished! this is just me nit picking and having slight OCD.

To ME, It would look so much cleaner if the bridge, bridge pickup, and neck pickup could all be aligned at the same angle (the angle the neck pickup is currently at). I just think it makes the multiscale look so much cleaner and streamlined, and seems like it would put the bridge pickup under the c# string better. Now I don't know how badly that would affect the scale, intonation, or if it could even be done, but I dont think it's a far enough move that it would take too much if anything away tone or playability wise? 

do that and I think you've knocked it out of the park here. That is also one of the coolest inlays in the history of inlays BTW


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Sep 15, 2014)

Love that inlay.


----------



## superash (Sep 15, 2014)

That inlay is mint!
Can't wait to see where this goes.
Keep it up!


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 21, 2014)

Mas fotografias! Purpleheart cap for back of HS (just laid on at this point - not finished). And frets being pressed in.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 28, 2014)

Body work, nut, etc...


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 5, 2014)

John's been updating me weekly, so here's the new batch of photos! He did a quick duct-tape strap test, and the placement of that upper bout so far up the neck is keeping it balanced really well. The next step is to figure out what color stain to apply to the maple burl on this beast. I already have too many red guitars, so I'm thinking of something in the blue or green realm. Anyone have any good examples (of Skervies or something) as an idea?


----------



## mphsc (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd go with an ocean theme with that "whirlpool" inlay. 






whatever you choose you can't go wrong, it's a great build that's coming together very nicely.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Oct 8, 2014)

I think that a purple stain would look cool, the same shade as the purpleheart neck laminates.


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 8, 2014)

Man, Holloway. I remember when you used to be the 8 string guy. I GUESS THAT WASN'T ENOUGH  

looking good though


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 12, 2014)

Weekly update: Control cavity done. Pickups tried in. Proposed bevels. Now we're trying some stain options. John did some blue stains, and I'm thinking of shifting it a little more toward green - either a teal or all out electric lime green.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Oct 13, 2014)

Whoa man... that's turning out to be a beauty!

I dig the proposed bevels too


----------



## iron blast (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm planning a skervesen Cthulhu bass build with similar specs lol


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 19, 2014)

Weekly update! John's going to start making some stain samples for me to look at. But the bevels are on...


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 19, 2014)

An 8 string, double cut body shape version of this would be my dream


----------



## Purelojik (Oct 19, 2014)

gotta say it aint my style, but i'll be damned if i didnt say it was damn good craftsmanship.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Oct 19, 2014)

I'll be very upset if this doesn't get stained blue or orange 

I'm also curious how the top "horn" (Spike?) feels while sitting. The body also isn't my style, but I admire clean work when I see it.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 19, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> I'll be very upset if this doesn't get stained blue or orange
> 
> I'm also curious how the top "horn" (Spike?) feels while sitting. The body also isn't my style, but I admire clean work when I see it.



Well, it's sort of orange AND blue. Take the two of them, subtract red, and mix until it's...LIME GREEN!  At least, I think that's the color we'll use. John is going to do some practice stains and we'll see. I might end up going back to a regular blue, but I don't particularly like plain blue. I'm into light blue, teal, and long walks on the beach (whoops, slipped into The Dating Game mode there), but not regular blue. He's exceptionally good with communication and weekly updates, so I'm sure I'll have some samples to show y'all next Sunday. I'll put up the blue ones he did for good measure as well. Plus, I want to do a black stain, sand back, and then do the lime, so we're not sure how that will come out. If it looks bad then it'll be back to blue!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 9, 2014)

So John and I have been working on some stain colors. I think I want a lime green color, so he's done maybe 12 samples. Here are a couple. I like the upper left one best, and I'm trying to decide on bursting it a tad or not. It's more of a Carvin-style moss green, but the inherent color of the burl and the sealer make a neon color difficult. I think this looks cool though. He wants to mail me the samples to make sure I can see the actual color in real light. How's THAT for customer service?!

Also, I was worried the lower horn was too close to the neck, and that I'd have trouble down there, so John did a Cooley style scoop there. It's getting close!!


----------



## neun Arme (Nov 9, 2014)

The top right test piece looks great, IMO.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Nov 9, 2014)

Possibly dumb finish idea:
Black, sand down, British-racing-green, sand down, lime green, sand down, very pale green.
That ought to bring the figuring out with incredible depth, while still giving you a strong, vibrant color.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 9, 2014)

Those bottom 2 samples look like they were blessed by Lord Nurgle. But that is really cool that he wants to mail them out! Either way, green burl should look really cool.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 9, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Those bottom 2 samples look like they were blessed by Lord Nurgle. But that is really cool that he wants to mail them out! Either way, green burl should look really cool.



That's actually a cool idea - I could have the whole thing look like necrotic tissue, with a reverse black burst so in the inside is completely dead, and it fades into gangrene, emphasis on the "green". I bet Dylan from Daemoness would do some crazy ass stuff for a Lord Nurgle guitar. I'm not sure I'm creative enough! I'll likely wuss out and do the dragon burst looking one.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 9, 2014)

Holy shit man! Try not to jizz all over this when you finally get it!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 9, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> That's actually a cool idea - I could have the whole thing look like necrotic tissue, with a reverse black burst so in the inside is completely dead, and it fades into gangrene, emphasis on the "green". I bet Dylan from Daemoness would do some crazy ass stuff for a Lord Nurgle guitar. I'm not sure I'm creative enough! I'll likely wuss out and do the dragon burst looking one.


Either way I think it'll look really good. This build is coming together damned nicely.


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 10, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> [...]and it fades into *gangreene*, emphasis on the "green"[...]



Fixed.

I like the "Nurgle" idea a lot also... well... I have the Tzeentch Chaos symbol tattooed in my right arm so...

The guitar is looking amazing!!! I think my custom guitar (being made right now) is not going to look "that" radical and different since this exists... 

Also your original "Slaanesh"purple idea looked nice I think I prefer the rotten green


----------



## VSK Guitars (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks beautiful man... and you're not waiting 4 years for the progress pics


----------



## A_Alexandrov (Nov 15, 2014)

Cool, I like the shape.

As for the finish:






And here are some color variations we used for my last project.These are airbrushed not stained.





You can see the end result here
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...283351-style-skervesen-7-string-ff-build.html


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 15, 2014)

^that's hot! Maybe I'll see about a color burst with a black burst at the edge.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 16, 2014)

@A_Alexandrov - I just talked with John. I think we are going to do that blackburst edge like you suggested! That is really cool. And we're leaving the bevels natural, a la SCB style, or like your skervy.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 23, 2014)

Final sanding and first coat of sealer applied. Next weekend is the color and burst. It's so close!!


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 23, 2014)

OK SSO friends, what say you: burst the whole front, or leave the bevels natural? The body wood shows through on the bevels, so I'm not sure how it would look to have that showing (especially on the upper horn). But I do kinda like the Carvin SCB look, so....


----------



## VSK Guitars (Nov 23, 2014)

I think I'd burst the burl only and leave the bevels natural. It would make the top look even more interesting IMO

Looks great natural too!


----------



## The Hiryuu (Nov 23, 2014)

Natural bevels! I've been loving that concept lately.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 25, 2014)

I played around with some photoshops of the guitar. At first I was leaning toward keeping the bevels natural, but now I'm worried that the stained part looks weird on that side (in terms of the shape). I always feel that way about the SCB7s, in fact. Anyone have any input here as to what looks (or will look) the best? I'm leaning toward either fully burst, or leaving just the arm bevel natural.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 25, 2014)

I like the full burst


----------



## asher (Nov 25, 2014)

I say follow the actual bevels. I like the shape.


----------



## moshwitz (Nov 25, 2014)

Sup?

As the owner of a number of Doberman Products ,For sure,,,,John is Top Shelf Man,,I love all my stuff, and I know your gonna Love this axe brother. I've been following this build since inception and it's coming together pretty awesome. I'm almost Jealous

I would go for the full burst. It would make it look more elegant and complete. I know that kind of thing works for some shapes better than others But,,,I think with the way this one is shaped if you left the bevel natural,,It would detract from it and look choppy or incomplete.

Great build man.

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm trying to decide the same thing on the build I've got on my bench. For this build, I think a full burst is ideal.


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 26, 2014)

I also think full burst is better considering the shape


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 27, 2014)

My opinion: full burst > arm bevel natural > both bevels natural.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Nov 27, 2014)

What about bursting the entirety of the burl while leaving the body wood natural?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, so John and I decided to burst the entire front, but leave the back and sides natural, so you'll see just a thin outline from the top as a natural binding.


----------



## schwiz (Nov 27, 2014)

Everything about this build is unique. From your pictures you can definitely tell you're a detail oriented person. Mad props for taking on a build like this... I wasn't sure about the body but after seeing your progress, I must say, it all turned out great.


----------



## A_Alexandrov (Nov 28, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, so John and I decided to burst the entire front, but leave the back and sides natural, so you'll see just a thin outline from the top as a natural binding.



In my opinion that is the right choice . I would leave the outline around the arm rest a little bigger. I am glad that my pics helped you.  
This is a really cool shape.


----------



## asopala (Nov 28, 2014)

schwiz said:


> Everything about this build is unique. From your pictures you can definitely tell you're a detail oriented person. Mad props for taking on a build like this... I wasn't sure about the body but after seeing your progress, I must say, it all turned out great.



Same, I'm really hoping to see how this guitar turns out! Don't see very many nine strings, they're still up-and-coming to a certain extent.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 28, 2014)

schwiz said:


> Everything about this build is unique. From your pictures you can definitely tell you're a detail oriented person. Mad props for taking on a build like this... I wasn't sure about the body but after seeing your progress, I must say, it all turned out great.



Yeah, John seems to be very detail oriented. He designs the stuff digitally first, then CNCs a version of it in cheap wood and sends it to me so I can comment on it, does mockups, etc. He really wants to get it right - and it shows in his woodwork.

The interesting thing is that these days you see people build a guitar or two, then start charging north of $3000 for custom builds - and they barely know how to use different techniques, etc. Communication and build times suffer, and the customer gets the short end of the stick. John is the opposite - every week I get an email update with a dozen pictures, and we're seeing amazing progress on a week by week basis. And he's got a solid build history. Obviously he's not (yet) inundated with orders, but he seems very organized. He reminds me a lot of Tom Drinkwater. Both guys are super good at what they do, but very humble, honest, and fair. I haven't played any of John's instruments, but I haven't seen anything in this build that makes me think it's going to have any issues.


----------



## JuliusJahn (Dec 1, 2014)

It's (sadly) refreshing and enjoyable to see a build thread where everything goes along perfectly and in a totally normal time frame. The body style isn't my sort of thing, but the whole builds just gives the vibe of a guitar done "right"!

Any idea on ETA?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 1, 2014)

JuliusJahn said:


> It's (sadly) refreshing and enjoyable to see a build thread where everything goes along perfectly and in a totally normal time frame. The body style isn't my sort of thing, but the whole builds just gives the vibe of a guitar done "right"!
> 
> Any idea on ETA?



No particular idea, but he's moving along pretty quickly. The color is about to go on, then clear coat, then hardware and electronics, and I think that's it? But I'm super excited! And initially I wasn't super into the body style either, but I did want something unique, because I have so many super strats. Plus, it's kind of bass-like, which suits a 9 string well.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 1, 2014)

Weekly update! John said the burl soaked up a crazy amount of sealer, but it's finally sealed, taped up, and ready for burst! He taped off just a bit of the top so it has that natural binding look.


----------



## CD1221 (Dec 2, 2014)

My word, yes!


----------



## VSK Guitars (Dec 4, 2014)

I like the natural binding idea. I'm looking forward to seeing it completed, looks like it's going to be a stunner man!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 7, 2014)

OK, decision time. John did the staining, and personally I think it looks absolutely beautiful! So the question is now: Leave as is, or do a thin black burst? You guys want to weigh in?


----------



## VSK Guitars (Dec 7, 2014)

I love it the way it is, but I'm also not a huge fan of bursts.

Either way it's going to look insanely beautiful!


----------



## neun Arme (Dec 7, 2014)

no black burst, it's fine that way, imo.


----------



## rjg3000 (Dec 7, 2014)

I really love that color and stain pattern! I think a thin black burst would take it over the top.

He did a fantastic job on the finish of mine as well. I can't wait for it!


----------



## Prophetable (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm a guy that likes a black burst on a dye job, usually.

I wouldn't do it on this guitar, though. It looks great as it is.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm going to have John clear it, and then we'll look at it. I'm now leaning toward no black burst, just cuz it's so nice looking.


----------



## SiggyCertified (Dec 7, 2014)

Droool......


----------



## jwade (Dec 7, 2014)

Holy crap, leave it as is! That's borderline museum grade.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Dec 7, 2014)

As is, unquestionably.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Dec 7, 2014)

It would look amazing with a plain curly maple binding, but it's probably too late in the game for that.

Either way, though, great original build. Definitely a looker.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## DeathChord (Dec 7, 2014)

Totally as is!


----------



## JSanta (Dec 7, 2014)

I remember thinking how much I disliked the body shape when you first posted the mockup, but honestly, this guitar is turning out incredible. That old saying if you have nothing nice to say turned out in my favor for a change because I was completely wrong. It all works so well together. So my vote would be to leave it as is. I think it's just right.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 7, 2014)

Really happy this build seems to be going well. It's not my style of instrument but it looks like a seriously quality process so far.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 7, 2014)

ElysianGuitars said:


>


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 7, 2014)

JSanta said:


> I remember thinking how much I disliked the body shape when you first posted the mockup, but honestly, this guitar is turning out incredible. That old saying if you have nothing nice to say turned out in my favor for a change because I was completely wrong. It all works so well together. So my vote would be to leave it as is. I think it's just right.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## moshwitz (Dec 8, 2014)

Sup?

Just like it is bro..

MOSHON
DAVE


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 8, 2014)

Keep it as is!


----------



## Renkenstein (Dec 8, 2014)

I see thousands of tiny tormented leprechaun souls screaming through rotten necrotic flesh. That fkn top, man...wow. As. Is. For. Sure.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 8, 2014)

Renkenstein said:


> I see thousands of tiny tormented leprechaun souls screaming through rotten necrotic flesh. That fkn top, man...wow. As. Is. For. Sure.



Aaaand, we have a name! I'm calling it the Tormented Leprechaun. Good call!


----------



## Qweklain (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't really like that the body wood showing on the top is also dyed. I think that should be natural. Or maybe have that be dyed a contrasting color to the top?

The top though should be left alone, it is an unbelievably awesome shade.


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 11, 2014)

Qweklain said:


> I don't really like that the body wood showing on the top is also dyed. I think that should be natural. Or maybe have that be dyed a contrasting color to the top?
> 
> The top though should be left alone, it is an unbelievably awesome shade.



This is the same minor critique I'd have. Purely subjective but having that be just clear with no green would be the best option to my eyes.

However, it's totally not a deal breaker. The unique shape makes me care less then I would on a superstrat. I also have begun to really dig the shape. Like a more refined mockingbird.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah, I played around with leaving the back show-thru area natural, but the problem is the upper horn. There is just a tiny bit of back shaping through there, and that would just look weird being natural. At the same time, it would look weird to have that stained, but not the fore arm bevel. So I ended up for just a total green top. My idea with the Blackburst was that it would cover that up, to a certain extent. But then I cover up some sweet figuring in the other areas, so I think I'll leave it as is. I'll show you guys after he clears it, though.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 12, 2014)

The colored body wood is probably one of my favorite parts about it, but i may just be weird.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 12, 2014)

Update! Clear is on. I can hear the C#1 now....


----------



## XxJoshxX (Dec 13, 2014)

Great Odin's Raven!


----------



## Zhysick (Dec 15, 2014)

Nurgle approves

Amazing!


----------



## iron blast (Dec 19, 2014)

oh my


----------



## foreright (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, I have to confess to not liking the body shape initially but that is truly awesome


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 20, 2014)

All the clearcoats and logos are on! Now on to final buffing and assembly. It's looking soooo cool!


----------



## VSK Guitars (Dec 20, 2014)

Man that's going to be a stunner. Can't wait to see it put together!


----------



## ceiling_fan (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome! If the upper horn punctures your liver and you die while playing it, I call dibs.

Looks like the customer service was exceptional, and turnaround looks pretty fast!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 20, 2014)

ceiling_fan said:


> Awesome! If the upper horn punctures your liver and you die while playing it, I call dibs.
> 
> Looks like the customer service was exceptional, and turnaround looks pretty fast!



 Funny AND anatomically accurate!


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Dec 20, 2014)

Glad he touched up those spots by the neck, looks really good now. Hope it's a great axe.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 21, 2014)

That is a very thick cavity cover! Also, can't wait to see it all buffed up. This is gonna look sweeeet.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 21, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> That is a very thick cavity cover! Also, can't wait to see it all buffed up. This is gonna look sweeeet.



Yeah, it is thick! I thought it was cool that he used inserts in the body for the cavity cover. I don't think I've ever seen that before.


----------



## KhzDonut (Dec 24, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, it is thick! I thought it was cool that he used inserts in the body for the cavity cover. I don't think I've ever seen that before.



I like the thick backplate. The only time I want to see a thin wood backplate is if it's been laminated to a chunk of aluminum or a composite (carbon fiber/phenolic, something like that)

Probably just paranoia, but I can't imagine a more annoying thing than accidentally punching through a thin, flimsy wood plate.

But I know of a handful of people who do the inserts on the backplates. Warmoth was doing it with the Gecko bass last I checked, I'm pretty sure Tedesco basses does it, handful of others I can't remember the names of... I did it to a build I did awhile back and it was really nice because I didn't have a dedicated battery box at on that one.

This is turning out super awesome, and the thick backplate is, at least to me, a sure sign that the builder knows what he's doing.

As is the burst. If you look at the earliest pictures of it getting color, it looks like there's a sort of rough gap (looks like a mistake) around the fretboard where the color just sort of craps out, but looking at the most recent pictures it looks just perfect.

This is turning out amazing, I'm super happy for you


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 29, 2014)

Doods! I got an update from John. The guitar is sanded, buffed, etc. Next up is to put the hardware on, string it up, and let it sit for a couple of days to get the neck at tension, then do the fretwork. We're just a few weeks away from a NGD!


----------



## Eliguy666 (Dec 29, 2014)

+1 for the brass nut. Brass hardware is great, and I've always been a fan of metal nuts (seeing how I am one ).

Not my style cosmetically, but it ended up looking super clean and unique.


----------



## CD1221 (Dec 29, 2014)

Tremendous !!!


----------



## odibrom (Dec 30, 2014)

In these last pics that guitar looks like it is invisible, the top's visual texture in that greenish color makes it look like the grass behind it...

... nice!...


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah, it's practically Predator hiding there in the grass! Very earthy looking.


----------



## Purelojik (Dec 30, 2014)

looks pretty great now. i really wish he'd do something a bit more intersting for the logo decal though, it seems so plain


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> looks pretty great now. i really wish he'd do something a bit more intersting for the logo decal though, it seems so plain



You mean like a white drop shadow to make it pop? Or a different design all together? I bet he'd be open for a redesign if you have an idea. (Not for this guitar, of course.). He was pretty open to batting ideas around at the outset, like a bite mark in the HS and other things to signify he brand.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 30, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, it's practically Predator hiding there in the grass! Very earthy looking.



It really does in fact .


----------



## Purelojik (Dec 30, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> You mean like a white drop shadow to make it pop? Or a different design all together? I bet he'd be open for a redesign if you have an idea. (Not for this guitar, of course.). He was pretty open to batting ideas around at the outset, like a bite mark in the HS and other things to signify he brand.



i think something either like a graphic or a stylized logo or something to compliment the shape of the guitar or to add something visually attractive rather than just a simple "Doberman" in plain text. Im not knocking it at all its just i nitpick at these things


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 4, 2015)

Update! Electronics are going in, and fretwork is started. John's got this fancy jig used for doing the fretwork. I'm not entirely sure I can paraphrase it without messing up the description, so I'll just paste it verbatim here. Whatever the case is it looks really cool!

_"I don't know if you have seen this before. Many people have their own variations of this jig. Basically, the guitar is fixed to the jig and tuned to pitch. I use a Peterson strobe tuner. With the guitar tuned, the truss rod(s) are adjusted to make the neck as flat as possible. With the truss rod(s) adjusted, The dial indicators are moved upward to push against the neck. The dial indicators have shafts that move up and down and show the amount of movement in 1000/ths of an inch. Once the indicators are set, the strings are completely loosened (or removed). With the strings out of the way, tension is put on the headstock at the nut - using a strap to pull down. There is also an adjustment screw under the tip of the headstock. By pushing up on the underside of the headstock tip and pulling down at the nut, the neck can be adjusted to the exact string tension without strings on it. I just have to look at the dial indicators and make sure they are exactly where they were when the strings were on. At this point, the frets can be leveled as if the strings are still on. It a fixture worth its weight in gold."_


----------



## superash (Jan 4, 2015)

That inlay is so sexy!
Loving the whole vibe of that beast!


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 6, 2015)

Man... I am UBER excited about this guitar... I just cannot imagine how excited you must be...

This is being the best "build-thread" I've seen... this guitar is just insane... 

And I am saying this while I have a guitar being built at the moment...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 7, 2015)

i checked out one of those jigs at Allen Hunter's shop when I went there and hung out, and it's SUPER COOL! It's a very very handy piece of gear that all guitar techs should check out for sure! He has a video on his youtube channel of how he uses it, and as a bonus, the guitar he uses as an example is one of Meshuggah's LACS 8 strings 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK5ZA0wAFOE

I love how that guitar almost disappears into the grass man, that looks really nice!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 12, 2015)

OK, update time! We're suuuuper close to shipping! Fretwork is done, and he's going to finalize everything now.


----------



## odibrom (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok, it's official, that guitar is named "Predator 9"...


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 18, 2015)

OK, 9redator is done! Here are a few pics, and the beast ships out manana! I can't believe John got this thing built so damn fast - but I am thankful!


----------



## CD1221 (Jan 19, 2015)

Very keen for that NGD post and hear how she goes. That is a weapon!


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2015)

*Waiting impatiently for the NGD thread WITH VID AND HQ PICS*


----------



## Grif (Jan 19, 2015)

Zhysick said:


> *Waiting impatiently for the NGD thread WITH VID AND HQ PICS*



+1 I'm uber excited to hear what you do with this


----------



## SilentCartographer (Jan 21, 2015)

holy shit.. I wasnt sure what to expect from the body in the earlier stages but wow.. looks incredible.. and that neck is glorious


----------



## Leftydudebro (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm so ready for the NGD on this.


----------



## ohoolahan (Jan 28, 2015)

most badass name for a guitar brand!

this guitar looks like one piece of masterclass luthiery! great job!


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jan 29, 2015)

Man that came out gorgeous


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 3, 2015)

is it here yet???


----------



## Leftydudebro (Feb 3, 2015)

SilentCartographer said:


> is it here yet???



I'm wondering the same thing. That's freaking boner-inducing.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 6, 2015)

Hurry up NGD, for the love of science


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes! It's here! I'm going to take pics this weekend and do the NGD. It arrived last weekend but I had food poisoning and was out of commission. But it's awesome. The .090" is too floppy, so I'm going to go to a 95 or 100, but otherwise it's perfect!


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 7, 2015)

aagh! you've had it this whole time??!! Blasphemy!, well glad your feeling better, can't wait to see the review!


----------

